# Honda Stealership Bulls Ebike 2+ months wait on repair



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

A friend of mine bought a $4000 ebike fat trike from the Honda stealership, Bulls ebike. He had a crash and at first they wanted $1000 for repairs with no real inspection, just eyeball it. The stealership gave into a warranty repair.

The stealership sent the hub wheel off to Ontario and its now been 2+ months.

There is no need to sent it off, its repairable.

Junked motor would be broken flange or casing.
Junked motor would be over heated motor cooking the windings and demagnetizing the motor which is totally repairable, replacing the magnets, setting the magnet gap, using specialized epoxy and having small hands to rewind it. But junk it anyway, not worth the time.

Fixable would be broken spokes to replacing the rim and truing the wheel to the hub. Compromised phase/hall wires, easy to solder new wires from winding ends, through axle. Its also easy to measure the integrity of the phase windings. New hall sensors are easily soldered & replaced. Cover plate damage is easily replaced. 
_*
Makes ya wonder if the local stealership does any repairs at all.*_


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

...what?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Sweet, I'm happy to hear your friend will eventually have a repaired bike for free due to his own fault.

I think it's great that you are promoting the dealership for having fantastic customer service.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

What’s all this about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

"Asking for a friend" LOL


----------

